# Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips



## Joe Blow

I'm starting this thread to give you all little hints and tips on how to make the most of Aussie Stock Forums. This forum software has so many features that even I'm constantly discovering new ones!   

Did you know that Aussie Stock Forums can automatically send you an email everytime a new post is added to any thread you specify?

At the top of each page of a thread you will see an option called 'Thread Tools'. If you click on this you will notice a number of options - one of which is 'Subscribe to this Thread'. If you select this option you will then be taken to a menu in the 'Subscriptions' section of the User Control Panel where you can select from one of four options:

1. No email notification
2. Instant notification by email
3. Daily updates by email
4. Weekly updates by email

Simply make your selection, click 'Add Subscription' and you're done!


----------



## Joe Blow

Want to know which threads have been updated since you last visited Aussie Stock Forums?

Just click 'New Posts' in the navigation bar above!   

Of course, this function - like most of Aussie Stock Forums advanced features - is only available to registered members.


----------



## Joe Blow

Ever wonder how you report an abusive, offensive, ramping or blatant spam post and get it removed from the forums?

On every post you will see this symbol '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 '. Click on it and you will be taken to a 'Report Bad Post' form. Just provide a brief explanation as to why you think the post should be removed and click 'Send Report'. Your message will be sent to the forum moderators and I, who will take appropriate action ASAP. Please ensure that you click on this symbol only on posts that you feel are in violation of the site rules.

It's that easy!

Your assistance in helping to combat these undesirable posts is appreciated!


----------



## Joe Blow

*Customising Aussie Stock Forums*

There are many ways you can customise Aussie Stock Forums to make it easier to use or more suited to your particular needs or preferences.

Many of these features are found in the 'Edit Options' section of your UserCP: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences

*Dont like the way threads start with the oldest post first?* Then reverse the order! Just change the thread display mode from 'Linear - Oldest First' to 'Linear - Newest First' and you're done!

*Would you prefer more or fewer posts on each page of a thread?* No problem! Just change the 'Number of Posts to show per Page' setting from the forum default to the amount you prefer. Options range from five to 40 posts displayed per page.

*Only want to look at threads started in the last day, week, month or other time period of your choice?* Easy! Simply change the 'Default Thread Age Cut Off' from 'Show all threads' to the time period of your choice. Your options in this instance range from one day to one year.

This forum software is very flexible and easy to customise. Take advantage of it and make your time at Aussie Stock Forums more enjoyable!


----------



## Joe Blow

Thought I would bump this thread for the benefit of all our newcomers and to remind everyone about your buddy and ignore lists. 

If there is a member on ASF whose posts you'd rather not read because you find them annoying or irritating then just add that person's username to your ignore list and their posts will automatically be hidden from you. 

The buddy list on the other hand allows you to keep track of friends you have made on ASF. Members on your buddy list will have a little '+' beside their username in the 'Who's Online' section. Also, by adding members to your buddy list you will be able to send private messages to multiple forum members at the same time.

You will find the Buddy/Ignore lists in the 'Miscellaneous' section of your User Control Panel. Or you can edit them right now by clicking here.


----------



## Joe Blow

Not finding the results you want by using the regular site search? 

Try using the 'Advanced Search'.

Click on 'Search' as you usually would in the navigation bar above and then click 'Advanced Search' when the search box comes up. This will take you to the 'Advanced Search' page.

Advantages of using the 'Advanced Search':

Search by username or keywords
Search specific forums
Search specific time periods
Search only threads with a certain amount of posts
Have your results returned in either 'threads' or 'posts'
...and more

If you are having trouble tracking down specific threads, posts or topics, the ASF 'Advanced Search' will make your searching easier.


----------



## Dukey

Hey Joe - I've noticed that whenever I want to start a new thread - which isn't very often - I have to spend 10 min searching to find a 'new thread' button. (maybe I have old-timers disease). 
Anyway, I thought a button in the Quick links or thread tools  or somewhere would be useful.
Just an idea. -dukey


----------



## Joe Blow

Dukey said:
			
		

> Hey Joe - I've noticed that whenever I want to start a new thread - which isn't very often - I have to spend 10 min searching to find a 'new thread' button. (maybe I have old-timers disease).
> Anyway, I thought a button in the Quick links or thread tools  or somewhere would be useful.
> Just an idea. -dukey




Hi Dukey - The problem is that you need to be at the index of one of the individual forums (ASX Stock Chat, Stocks A-H, Generat Chat etc) to start a thread otherwise the forum software won't know which forum to put your thread in. So just go back to the index of whatever forum you wish to start your thread in and you will see the 'New Thread' button to the left at the top of the list of thread titles. For instance here is the index of the ASX Stock Chat forum.

Hope that helps. I will see if there is any way to make it a bit easier.


----------



## Dukey

Thanks Joe 
- Yep - I worked that out eventually - but don't start new threads often enough to remember where it is - or so it seems. Probably just a symptom of my soggy brain... . But any easy fix would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe Blow

I have noticed some members complaining that after they have put together a very long and detailed post, they click the 'Submit Reply' button only to discover that they have been logged out for some reason or their internet connection has dropped out - whatever the reason - their post has been lost for all time.

Frustrating I know... and a complete waste of time.

Well here is a simple and easy solution that I use all the time.

Before you click the 'Submit Reply' button, highlight all the text in your reply, click your right mouse button and select 'Copy'. If something goes wrong, all you have to do is reply again, click your right mouse button in the text area and select 'Paste' and Voila!... your entire post is back where it should be, ready to be posted!

I am sure this will save someone a lot of anguish in the future! A very useful habit I assure you!


----------



## CanOz

Yes, good advice indeed, been doing myself since i experienced the same thing once.

Cheers,


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> *Dont like the way threads start with the oldest post first?* Then reverse the order! Just change the thread display mode from 'Linear - Oldest First' to 'Linear - Newest First' and you're done!




Thought I would re-iterate this point as I understand that some people prefer the first post in a thread to be the most recent. Someone just asked me about it the other day.

If you would like to read threads this way please follow these instructions:

1. Go to the edit options section of your UserCP: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences
2. Scroll down to the section titled: "Thread Display Options".
3. Where it says "Thread display mode" select "Linear - Newest First" then scroll to the bottom and click "Save Changes".

And you should be done!


----------



## Joe Blow

Ever wonder what this symbol '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ' that you see next to the "Last Poster" is for?

Well if you click it, it will immediately take you to the most recent post in that thread. That will save you clicking on the thread title and then clicking on 'Last' in the page numbers.

A definite time saver.


----------



## 2020hindsight

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Not finding the results you want by using the regular site search? Try using the 'Advanced Search'.
> 
> Click on 'Search' as you usually would in the navigation bar above and then click 'Advanced Search' when the search box comes up. This will take you to the 'Advanced Search' page.
> 
> Advantages of using the 'Advanced Search':
> Search by username or keywords
> Search specific forums
> Search specific time periods
> Search only threads with a certain amount of posts
> Have your results returned in either 'threads' or 'posts'
> ...and more
> 
> If you are having trouble tracking down specific threads, posts or topics, the ASF 'Advanced Search' will make your searching easier.



yep , much more efficient - 
what's more you can choose BOTH username of poster, and a word he/she has used - and zap there it is. 

also set to 40 posts per page - then if you want post #201, and you are currently on #281, it will be in the same relative position on the page two back from where you are. (exactly - tops of each page are 40 posts apart etc)


----------



## 2020hindsight

2020hindsight said:


> yep , much more efficient -
> what's more you can choose BOTH username of poster, and a word he/she has used - and zap there it is.
> 
> also set to 40 posts per page - then if you want post #201, and you are currently on #281, it will be in the same relative position on the page two back from where you are. (exactly - tops of each page are 40 posts apart etc)




sorry for any confusion, I notice that default is 40 pages per page - no need to set / adjust 

but another tip .... suppose you are looking for *UncleTom*'s post on uranium production in *Nabibia*...  
go to "advanced search", fill in windows for "UncleTom" and "Nabibia", (I assume anywhere in the posts, not titles - but set accordingly either way) - press search.

suppose you get a long thread with say 200 posts, - (5 pages of 40 each), then - as you come into each page ( clicking 1, 2, 3, etc) - just press "Cntrl + F" and search each "page" for the word "*UncleTom*" - vwalla.  (or "Find next" if necessary, i.e. more than one post on that page by UncleTom).

That way you sort out "Uncle Tom" from "Cobbley and all" 

Sorry if this is stating the obvious, just posting things as I learn them myself   - and twig how easy they are.

PS you might also search each page, "Cntrl + F" then  search each "page" for the word "*coring result*" etc.  - so you in effect get a third search clue. 

PS If there are easier ways still, feel free to set me straight here.  I don't pretend to have any monopoly of skills here.


----------



## 2020hindsight

further to previous
suppose you want to check if "XYZ" has been taken in the tipping comp
just go to top of each page and type "Cntrl + F"  then search for "XYZ" etc.
(repeat for each page of 40 posts) 

(there are other ways to search this I am sure, but this is fairly direct and easy)


----------



## Joe Blow

Greetings all.

Just thought I would let everyone know about a little change to the site that makes ASF easier to navigate. On the far left of the navigation bar you will see an option titled 'Forum Jump'. If you click on it you will notice that you can now navigate to any forum, the forum index or ASF's Home page in a single click. 

It doesn't matter where you are on ASF, the Forum Jump menu will take you wherever you wish to go. I am sure that you will find this feature useful and will make getting from A to B on ASF much easier.


----------



## kolonel

Can i make a suggestion ?  On some forums i use, the thread bar is located at both top and bottom for easy navigation.

Aussie Stock Forums > ASF Announcements  > Announcements and Site News  > Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips!

Instead of using the Jump to Forum dropdown, or scrolling all the way to the top of the thread.

Just a thought.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone!

Thought I'd finally bump this thread again after two years as I have noticed a couple of ASF members who are cutting and pasting their signature into their posts instead of putting it into their signature space in their UserCP.

If you would like to have a favourite quote, or a link to your blog in your personal signature space at the bottom of all of your posts, please enter it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/signature

It will then automatically appear at the bottom of your post each time you post.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: ASF 'How do I do it?' thread*

Just a quick tip about quoting other people's posts:

When you are editing the quote manually to remove the parts you don't want to respond to, don't leave lots of excess blank lines like this:




When you submit your post it leaves lots of unnecessary blank space around the quote you are replying to.

Tuck those QUOTE tags tightly around whatever you are quoting, like this:




It makes posts much easier to read, especially when you are breaking up a quote into several parts to respond to multiple points.


----------



## webbrowan

I should think that most of the help for the forums are actually applicable across other forums for different topics! So this is a really helpful thread for me! It's really made it easier for me to navigate around the place and find the information I need! Cheers!


----------



## fiftyeight

Is there a way to ban a certain ASF member from some threads so the rest of the community can enjoy it in peace?


----------



## Joe Blow

fiftyeight said:


> Is there a way to ban a certain ASF member from some threads so the rest of the community can enjoy it in peace?



Not exactly. You can add them to your ignore list to filter them out... or, if they are really causing serious issues, you can contact me directly and I can try and solve the problem by having a word to them.


----------



## debtfree

Joe
Most likely very simple but i will ask, how does posters put in the green @debtfree when addressing them in a post? Does this send them a message even if they are not watching the thread?

Cheers ... debtfree

Edit: Just noticed after posting it, by actually typing it and once posted it becomes active. Need to know the second question anyway,


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Does this send them a message even if they are not watching the thread?




The ASF member you have tagged will receive an alert that you have mentioned them. By clicking that alert they will then be taken to the post in question.


----------



## tech/a

Joe Blow said:


> Not exactly. You can add them to your ignore list to filter them out... or, if they are really causing serious issues, you can contact me directly and I can try and solve the problem by having a word to them.




Or take the dispute over to the Dispute Resolution Thread.


----------



## tech/a

Joe

Is there a way of marking a reply so you don’t lose it 
So you can reply to it at a later date.

I find this happens to me a lot and I find myself looking for ages to find the thread and post?


----------



## galumay

I am sure Joe will answer, but its a good point Mr Duck, I just liked your post to see if there was some way to look at all the posts I have liked (which would allow members to 'mark' and find posts for such a purpose), but there doesnt seem to be a way of listing posts you have liked either?


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Joe
> 
> Is there a way of marking a reply so you don’t lose it
> So you can reply to it at a later date.
> 
> I find this happens to me a lot and I find myself looking for ages to find the thread and post?



Tech, do you mean like bookmarking a post, so you can return to it later and reply? If so, that functionality doesn't exist as yet. However, it's a very interesting idea and I will so some digging and see if it is possible.


----------



## tech/a

Yeh that’s it


----------



## jjbinks

It would also be nice to increase the amount of posts per page.


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Yeh that’s it



Believe it or not, I have just found an add-on that does this and have installed it already. Would be interested in any feedback. This is how it's used:

1. You'll see a "Bookmark" link next to the "Report" link at the bottom of each post.
2. Simply click this link and add a note.
3. Access your list of bookmarked posts by clicking on the "Account" icon, which is located next to your PMs, and selecting "Bookmark List" on the right and near the bottom, just above "Log Out".

Let me know if this fits the bill.


----------



## tech/a

Wow fantastic


----------



## Joe Blow

jjbinks said:


> It would also be nice to increase the amount of posts per page.



OK, I'm on a roll tonight. In the core software this is a global setting that cannot be changed by individual forum users. So, to change it for one I'd have to change it for all. However, I found an add-on that does this and have gone ahead and installed it. If you go to your "Preferences" in your account you will now find that you set the amount of posts, threads and conversations (PMs) per page. I have set the options to 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50, although these can be changed.

Could you please experiment with this and let me know if it is working OK? Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Wow fantastic



I can set the bookmarks to list by post date or bookmark date. It is currently set to post date. Let me know if you'd like me to change it.


----------



## jjbinks

It's great! Set to 50
Thanks


----------



## galumay

Thanks Joe, a very useful mod.


----------



## lianeisme

Joe Blow said:


> I'm starting this thread to give you all little hints and tips on how to make the most of Aussie Stock Forums. This forum software has so many features that even I'm constantly discovering new ones!
> 
> Did you know that Aussie Stock Forums can automatically send you an email everytime a new post is added to any thread you specify?
> 
> At the top of each page of a thread you will see an option called 'Thread Tools'. If you click on this you will notice a number of options - one of which is 'Subscribe to this Thread'. If you select this option you will then be taken to a menu in the 'Subscriptions' section of the User Control Panel where you can select from one of four options:
> 
> 1. No email notification
> 2. Instant notification by email
> 3. Daily updates by email
> 4. Weekly updates by email
> 
> Simply make your selection, click 'Add Subscription' and you're done!



Hi I have been a member for years. I used to go to the asx stock forum to see what people were saying about the Aussie shares. I used to have great chats there. When the site updated years ago I could find the latest chats on for example RIO, CBA, QBE everything seems to be years old. When looking at the asx chats area there isn't even stock starting with A to H anymore. Am I missing something I used to love this site, now I find it hard to navigate around. Surely people are talking about the above mentioned stock somewhere here.


----------



## galumay

The top group of forums is ASX Stock Chat, 3 groups below, 0-H, I-P and Q-Z - is that what you are looking for?


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> OK, I'm on a roll tonight. In the core software this is a global setting that cannot be changed by individual forum users. So, to change it for one I'd have to change it for all. However, I found an add-on that does this and have gone ahead and installed it. If you go to your "Preferences" in your account you will now find that you set the amount of posts, threads and conversations (PMs) per page. I have set the options to 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50, although these can be changed.
> 
> Could you please experiment with this and let me know if it is working OK? Thanks.



Thanks heaps, Joe. It's working great!
As I've opted out of the General Chat, my list of "top 20" threads with new content often had less than ten entries and I was "Next"ing forever. Set to 50, I get just about everything new since yesterday, ready to browse and reply.


----------



## galumay

Something odd on Safari, I have set it to 20, but its still only showing 10 - but at the bottom of the page it says "Showing Results 1 of 20"! (Recent Posts)


----------



## Joe Blow

galumay said:


> Something odd on Safari, I have set it to 20, but its still only showing 10 - but at the bottom of the page it says "Showing Results 1 of 20"! (Recent Posts)



That's very strange. Can someone else using Safari please confirm that they are also experiencing the same issue as galumay is describing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joe Blow

lianeisme said:


> Hi I have been a member for years. I used to go to the asx stock forum to see what people were saying about the Aussie shares. I used to have great chats there. When the site updated years ago I could find the latest chats on for example RIO, CBA, QBE everything seems to be years old. When looking at the asx chats area there isn't even stock starting with A to H anymore. Am I missing something I used to love this site, now I find it hard to navigate around. Surely people are talking about the above mentioned stock somewhere here.




Hi Liane, welcome back! It's good to see you again.

The layout of the forums is still very similar to the way it used to be even though the design has changed several times over the years.

If you want to regularly visit the ASX Stock Chat forum and its subforums, just bookmark the main Forum Index page. The forums you are looking for are near the top, just below the navigation tabs.

If you have any specific questions about forum functionality or where to find something, please let me know. I'm always happy to assist.


----------



## galumay

Joe Blow said:


> That's very strange. Can someone else using Safari please confirm that they are also experiencing the same issue as galumay is describing? Thanks for your help.




Same on Chrome on OSX, Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

galumay said:


> Same on Chrome on OSX, Joe.



That's disappointing galumay. I can only assume that others on OSX must be experiencing similar issues. The odd thing is that 20 posts per page was the default setting. If you can no longer view threads at 20 posts per page then the add-on may have to be uninstalled.

If others are experiencing issues with this functionality, please let me know in this thread.


----------



## galumay

Joe Blow said:


> The odd thing is that 20 posts per page was the default setting.




Not on Safari, I could never see more than 10. So I suspect its an OSX/Safari specific thing. Interesting because Safari is the most compliant browser to web standards. 

Either way I wouldnt rush to disable it, others have an improved experience and us Mac users have an unchanged experience!


----------



## galumay

Just playing round Joe, fixed or fluid made no difference, if I set it on 10 I get 6, 20=9, 30=16, 40=19 and selecting 50 gives me 25 threads. 

So it works well enough, I can significantly increase the number of threads I used to see, even if it doesnt actually line up with the selected preference!


----------



## debtfree

I think it also counts any threads you ignore, (hide/block) if you know what I mean.


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> I think it also counts any threads you ignore, (hide/block) if you know what I mean.



I'm now wondering if this may have something to do with it. Galumay, do you happen to have any forums or threads on ignore?

In any case, it would be good to hear from any other ASF members using OSX. Confirmation of this issue would be helpful.


----------



## pixel

As mentioned earlier, I have blocked the General Chat.
On new threads, set to 50 a page, the first page says 1 to 50, but shows 36. My browser is Firefox on Windows 10. It's always been like that, even when this latest flexibility hadn't been added and the default was only 20. Until I changed my setting to 50, it said 1 to 20 and showed maybe 8 or a dozen - whatever the number of the 20 most recent posts would be from threads I consider worthwhile checking.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the reminder Pixel. This sounds like it is most likely the reason for a reduced number of threads per page being displayed. 

It's good to know that the ignore threads/forums feature is working correctly.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for the reminder Pixel. This sounds like it is most likely the reason for a reduced number of threads per page being displayed.
> 
> It's good to know that the ignore threads/forums feature is working correctly.



I thought I had commented on this before. From a programming point of view, I find it quite logical to run one query and then display the result minus the blocked items. Much easier than incorporating additional restrictions into a query that's complex enough as it were.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> I thought I had commented on this before. From a programming point of view, I find it quite logical to run one query and then display the result minus the blocked items. Much easier than incorporating additional restrictions into a query that's complex enough as it were.




The problem is that much of ASF's functionality comes from third-party add-ons. The core software itself, while containing many useful features, does not contain enough functionality for ASF. Hence, the ignore threads/forums feature is an add-on, the post bookmark feature is an add-on, the variable posts/threads per page feature is an add-on, as is Popular Content and many more. And that's just front end functionality. I have twice as many add-ons that provide additional back end functionality.

With third-party developers you are limited by their coding skills and how these add-ons interact with each other. There can be conflicts and issues with compatibility. It's a real minefield, but there's no other way aside from having everything custom coded, which is too cost prohibitive.

The only other answer is to have more functionality baked into the core software but developers hate that. More bugs, more development costs, more software "bloat". Too much downside and not enough upside for them.


----------



## galumay

Doh! Sometimes the most simple answer is the least obvious - until someone points it out! Yes, I ignore quite a few so that explains it perfectly.


----------



## Joe Blow

There has been some controversy in recent times about people being upset by seeing the posts of certain members they would prefer not to see, seeing the posts of threads they would prefer not to see and even seeing the posts of specific forums they would prefer not to see.

What you see here at ASF is largely a choice. You can choose to ignore specific members, specific threads and specific forums. You are able to customise your forum experience so that you only see the content you want to see. Here's how you do it:

1. To ignore specific ASF members click on their user name. Their profile card will pop up and you simply click on the "ignore" link to hide all their posts past and future. Alternatively, you can add and remove forum members from your ignore list from your account settings. Simply hover your mouse pointer over the "Account" icon located above the search box and then select "People You Ignore" from the list of options that appear (see image below).




2. To ignore specific threads, enter the thread you wish to ignore and click on the "Ignore Thread" link on the far right hand side of the thread header (see image below). This thread will then not be shown to you in "New Posts", "Recent Posts", search results or on the Home page.




3. To ignore specific forums, enter the forum you wish to ignore and click on the "Ignore Forum" link on the far right hand side of the forum header (see image below). Thread and posts from this forum will not be displayed in "New Posts", "Recent Posts", search results or on the Home page.




I would urge everyone who would rather not see the content of specific members, threads or forums to filter it out of their forum experience by ignoring it.  It's a quick and easy way of ensuring that you only see the content you want to see.

If anyone has any questions or would like further assistance, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## SirRumpole

Of course if you are particularly interested in a particular forum or thread you can "watch" it and get email alerts when there are new threads or new posts in that forum .

I don't think that  you can get email alerts when a particular user posts though.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> I don't think that  you can get email alerts when a particular user posts though.




No, but if you follow specific forum members you can access a list of their recent posts by going to your news feed. To follow another ASF member, simply click on their user name and click the "Follow" link on their profile card. You can follow or unfollow other forum members at any time.

You can check your alert preferences in your account options.


----------



## lindsayf

Joe Blow said:


> Tech, do you mean like bookmarking a post, so you can return to it later and reply? If so, that functionality doesn't exist as yet. However, it's a very interesting idea and I will so some digging and see if it is possible.



I do not have a bookmark list in my account section.
Am i missing something?
I have bookmarked dozens of posts recently..be dissapointing to have lost them.
Thks


----------



## Joe Blow

lindsayf said:


> I do not have a bookmark list in my account section.
> Am i missing something?
> I have bookmarked dozens of posts recently..be dissapointing to have lost them.
> Thks




Try this link: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/bookmark/list

"Bookmark List" should be just above "Log Out" in the right hand column of the "Account" drop down menu.


----------



## debtfree

Hi @lindsayf 

I find it here as I don't have it either in the account section up the top. Hope it helps.


----------



## lindsayf

debtfree said:


> Hi @lindsayf
> 
> I find it here as I don't have it either in the account section up the top. Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 98394



Thanks df, that is exactly where it is.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> The problem is that much of ASF's functionality comes from third-party add-ons. The core software itself, while containing many useful features, does not contain enough functionality for ASF.



Time to write your own forum software.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> Time to write your own forum software.




I can't code, but when we get to 500 posts a day I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Joe Blow

I have noticed that a few people have been having some difficulty when replying to a number of different statements in a quoted post. This is due to the more Wysiwyg approach this new forum software has taken to quoted posts in the default mode.

Now you can get in there and delete what you want out of a quoted post only leaving what you want to reply to. However, this means it is not so easy to split a quoted post up using this default mode.

To make things easier, just click the "[   ]" icon you will see over on the right next to the save draft icon. When you hover your mouse pointer over it you will see "Toggle BB code".




Clicking that icon will toggle BB code on and off. When it is on, quoted posts will look like they used to in the past.




You can then split up a quoted post much easier by using QUOTE tags which I am sure the vast majority of people here are very familiar with.

Anyway, if anyone has any questions about this, please let me know and I will be happy to help.


----------



## rederob

Joe Blow said:


> I have noticed that a few people have been having some difficulty when replying to a number of different statements in a quoted post. This is due to the more Wysiwyg approach this new forum software has taken to quoted posts in the default *mode.*



I have found that the simpler way is to go to the end of the sentence and after the last word in the section you want to comment on (ie *mode.* above), just press <*enter*>.


Joe Blow said:


> Now you can get in there and delete what you want out of a quoted post only leaving what you want to reply to. However, this means it is not so easy to split a quoted post up using this default mode.



Same again.


Joe Blow said:


> To make things easier, just click the "[   ]" icon you will see over on the right next to the save draft icon. When you hover your mouse pointer over it you will see "Toggle BB code".



And again.


Joe Blow said:


> Anyway, if anyone has any questions about this, please let me know and I will be happy to help.



Works for me!


----------



## Joe Blow

rederob said:


> I have found that the simpler way is to go to the end of the sentence and after the last word in the section you want to comment on (ie *mode.* above), just press <*enter*>.




OK, that seems to work as well. I didn't know that. Well now people have two different ways to split up quoted posts if they wish to respond to multiple statements or paragraphs in that post.

Please use whatever method you prefer.


----------



## Belli

Or if using a desktop, highlight the relevant text and the option +Quote/Reply appears, select +Quote and then Insert quotes.


Joe Blow said:


> OK, that seems to work as wel






Joe Blow said:


> OK, that seems to work as well.






Joe Blow said:


> I didn't know that






Joe Blow said:


> Well now people have two different ways to split up quoted posts




so now maybe three?


----------



## Joe Blow

Belli said:


> Or if using a desktop, highlight the relevant text and the option +Quote/Reply appears, select +Quote and then Insert quotes.
> 
> so now maybe three?




This information is very useful. More options are always better than fewer, and it's great that people are learning their own tips and tricks!


----------



## Belli

The other small thing is each post in a thread has a #number in the top right hand corner.  Again it may only apply when using a desktop but you can copy the link location with the #number and post it in a response.  I have seen posters in other forums use this method to save themselves retyping or using quotes from a previous post when discussing a subject which has also been raised in a different thread.





__





						IBG - Ironbark Zinc
					

After I posted an analysis on my blog IBG, I was sent this URL via email, as you can see mining in Greenland is nothing short of one of the most difficult places to do it. Not because of natives or a difficult government, but just the sheer harshness of the environment makes it difficult to mine...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## frugal.rock

Belli said:


> Or if using a desktop, highlight the relevant text and the option +Quote/Reply appears, select +Quote and then Insert quotes.



The same method used on phone.
In fact, this method is the only way I know.... the other methods have me scratching my head.


Joe Blow said:


> This information is very useful.



I would throw it out there that if something seems harder to do now than before, maybe it's being done a different way than has been designed in new software.

I have the issue of, when I -attach files- insert a image, then select -full size then -post reply, the image doesn't show and is an attachment.

I usually edit the post, delete the code line for image, then attach / reinsert the exact same way, and presto, it always works the second time. It's got me scratching my head.


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> I would throw it out there that if something seems harder to do now than before, maybe it's being done a different way than has been designed in new software.




I think there are just more ways of doing things now. The old ways have been retained but new ways have also been introduced, giving people more options.



frugal.rock said:


> I have the issue of, when I -attach files- insert a image, then select -full size then -post reply, the image doesn't show and is an attachment.
> 
> I usually edit the post, delete the code line for image, then attach / reinsert the exact same way, and presto, it always works the second time. It's got me scratching my head.




This doesn't happen for me, so I'm not sure what's going wrong for you. I just click the "Attach files" button, upload the image file and then select "Full Size". The fact that the attached image will then appear wherever your cursor is in the post is the only thing that has caused me some issues in the past.


----------



## Joe Blow

When you click on "What's New" and you enter into that area, clicking on a thread title will take you to the first unread post in that thread. If you have read none of the posts in that thread, it will take you to the first post.

If you want to quickly get to the most recent post in a thread, click on the timestamp over on the far right, just above the user name of the last poster. For example, to get to the most recent post in the first thread in the below screenshot,  you would click where says "3 minutes ago" just above "bk1" over on the right. That will get you where you want to go.

Just thought I'd point that out as some people may not be aware of it.


----------

